# ETS 125 or ETS EC 125



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

I read thru most of the threads in regards to these 2 Festool sanders and looking for a more solid recommendation as I trust this forum member's opinions. Starting a new exterior with a lot of sanding. 8" reveal clapboards with severe pealing. I have an older cheaper Milwaukee orbital 5" sander that works if you know how to use it. If not it leaves swirls. I'm going to have a helper on this job and will need a second orbital sander. For my interior I have the RO90 and the RTS 400. Love both and they have served me well. But the opportunity is right for an upgrade. Is there a noticeable difference working with one vs the other? Is the EC that better of a performer to justify spending an extra $220. Is it that better for operator comfort? What about the RO 125? $320 more then the ETS and $100 more then the EC. Is there enough return in the investment to justify the upgrade? Or take a step back and buy another Milwaukee. Been a tough machine, just those nasty swirls. They can be sanded out just frustrating when you forget to make the adjustment and it happens. As always thanks in advance for any insight.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

The EC definitely has more power than the ets (I have both) and is way more suited for exterior work but I'd still spend the extra and go for the RO especially if you do that type of work often. If you mainly do interior and an exterior here and there then maybe I'd get the EC because you'll almost never use a RO on interior work.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

The ETS125 has a 2mm stroke and comes with a hard pad so it is suited for flat stock finish work. It's slow production-wise.
The ETS EC 125/3 is better with 3mm stroke. I use mine for most interior prep work I do. Sanding mdf, interior millwork. It's great but nowhere near effective as the larger sanders.

RO150 or RO125 is what you'll want for exterior siding. You can find them used, once in a while. I use the 150, no messin around. 

A more ergonomic alternative is the ETS EC 150/5. No rotex buts it's a 5mm stroke 6" sander.
Use a soft pad or the interface pads, stock up on 40, 60, 80, 120, 180 grits.


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

Me I never use my festool collection on exterior walls and trim. I use Dewalts for that. I use th festools for refinishing interior doors and trim and front entry ways. The hook and loop pads are 46.00 a pop and they wear out fast on siding.


----------

